# new mod



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

just got done with it :rockn:

I got a highlifter kit if anyone needs one I could not get the stock rad. to fit this kit . So a buddy of mine built this one it turned out good.


----------



## devildog12210 (Mar 17, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

bah cant see myspace at work =/


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

looks good. ill be doin something like this pretty soon to mine


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks good now you need to donate the highlifter one to me


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I will make someone a heck of a deal on the highlifter one...


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks real good!


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bruteman said:


> I will make someone a heck of a deal on the highlifter one...



what is it just the relocating kit?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

ya just the kit they told me it would work with stock rad.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

hey man can you get some more pics of how you mounted all this and stuff. I wanna do this with my stock radiator just need some ideas. Thanks JC


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

ill sell the brackets and face plate off my brute if anyone is interested


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll post some picks this weekend I found some cool stuff to wrap around my hoses where they come through the plastics its kevlar that slides over your hoses


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Man Pics would be appreciated. I got a pretty good welder that can make about anything.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

looks good man!


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

Lookin good bruteman! this is one of my favorite mods.


jcarp4483, here are some pics of mine, basically the same as bruteman.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteman said:


> just got done with it :rockn:
> 
> I got a highlifter kit if anyone needs one I could not get the stock rad. to fit this kit . So a buddy of mine built this one it turned out good.


 
looks good. however it looks like one of those digital pitcher frame things I'm waiting for some pic's to cycle by in it!!lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

ranchermoe those rims and tires look really familiar. i had to call the wife to see if mine were still on my bike. :haha: Nice bikes guys.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I hope these help


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks man that is what i was lookin for!:rockn:


----------

